# Where is ASIC quality now?



## Jam__Bo (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi, i just downloaded GPU-Z after not using it for a while. Noticed right away a lot of new things but can't find the ASIC quality anymore. Was it removed or in a different part of the program? Thanks!


----------



## Naki (Aug 22, 2019)

Yes, Advanced tab -- click drop-down box -- choose ASIC Quality.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 22, 2019)

It's still there under the Advanced tab for the cards that report their ASIC quality. I believe most of the newer cards don't report it, or it can't be read.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 22, 2019)

Beyond e-peen or actual extreme overclockers, was asic quality ever actually useful?


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Nordic said:


> Beyond e-peen or actual extreme overclockers, was asic quality ever actually useful?



Yeah sorta for getting a ballpark on undervolting and power tuning. Not a reliable number for it but it was still a variable to look at.


----------



## Jam__Bo (Aug 22, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> It's still there under the Advanced tab for the cards that report their ASIC quality. I believe most of the newer cards don't report it, or it can't be read.



Does it not work on GTX 1080 then?


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 22, 2019)

I dont think nvidia cards have it anymore


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 22, 2019)

Nordic said:


> Beyond e-peen or actual extreme overclockers, was asic quality ever actually useful?


Nope..not even for a ballpark figure IMO.


----------

